# And one of my worst nightmares finally happened -



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

- My car broke down in a lane of a very populated road at 7am Monday during rush hour traffic! My car is really crappy, but has always been nice to me and broken down in parking lots.. not this morning, right in the LANE. 

So I was leaving work as usual, turned left on some lights and BAM car just stopped, and everything locked up. Thank God I wasn't hit from behind, because that could've happened. I immediately threw on my hazards and sat there trying to figure out what the hell was wrong while cars zoomed around me. That has always been my worst fear, stranded in everybody's way, no cellphone, and no idea what to do. 

My key was stuck in the ignition and it wouldn't let me completely shut off the car or completely start it either. I ruled out the alternator and the transmission, so I was already out of ideas lol. With my SA as bad as it is, I didn't really want to get out the car and try to flag down people. People didn't even care, they didn't even slow down going around me, and A LOT went around me. Two 18 wheelers even sped right past me. 

So I sat there fof a bit trying to get my key out, looking around my car, trying to make some plan.. I knew I had to contact my dad, because he's the mechanic of the family and would tell me if he could fix it, or if it had to go to a shop. There was a DEAD cellphone in my glove compartment, no good. So I figured I'd have to get out and hike back to Wal Mart to call my dad. It was really all I could do right? What good was just sitting there with a dead car? But I didn't really want to leave the car basically "on" with the key in the ignition. I put the car in neutral because I knew I needed to get it out the lane because I could be hit at anytime really. But I couldn't push the car myself, and didn't really even want to get out and have all those cars laugh at me try. So I tried rocking back and forth thinking "C'mon car.. just .. rollll........." :lol No luck. 

At that point I knew I had to go get to a phone or something, so I gathered up some stuff and got out of the car. Immediately smelled gas and noticed a truck had pulled over on the opposite side of the road, he was yelling at me that my car was spilling gas (because I had been trying to start it, stupid me). So I ran across the road to this strange guy in a truck and he was offering to help. He ran back over to my car and pushed my car out of the lane right into the middle of the road on a median. At that point another truck pulled over in front of my car and a guy got out wearing coveralls. Both of them got on their bellies and looked under my car. Turned out my fuel filter hose job was crap and either the hose fell off and burst and needed to be replaced/repaired. I'm so glad they told me what was wrong. They said they could fix it, but didn't have the tools. 

So the 2nd truck guy leaves, and the first guy asks if I need a ride anywhere. I say yeah, and I hop in his truck, and we leave my car behind. I tell ya, what a nice guy! No one else even cared, and here this guy was helping me out and giving me a ride. I was going in the opposite direction he was going too. He told me that he passed me once, and then U-turned down the road because he saw the gas spilling out, and knew if my car blew up or something he couldn't live with himself. 

So I'm in this strange guy's car. Keep in mind that I have SA, and I don't talk to strangers, or any of that. He was telling me how to fix it, where NOT to have it towed, all the time speeding around, swearing at other retards on the road. We have a small conversation as he drove me to my mom's work, so I could pick up my dad's car and then drive home. 

(The plan originally was to drop my car off at my mom's work and then pick up my dad's so my dad would have it)

So he dropped me off, I thanked him tons and then I let my mom know what happened and took my dad's car back home. 

My dad usually gets up at 9am, so I didn't really want to go wake him at 7:30. Of course he grumbled, but he got up and called a shop for a tow, and to get it fixed. (Love my dad ) After that I had to go to the bank, get a wad of cash, and then drive to some auto shop to talk to these mechanic guys. Luckily the shop was right next door to my usual car wash. Went into the strange place, and they were very nice! I answered the questions and that was it. 

So they towed my car to their shop, and I'll get a call when it's done, I guess. 

My lesson of the day? People aren't that bad! Except for the billion cars that zoomed past me while I was stranded, those 2 guys that pulled over were awesome. I would have had a heck of a time doing everything I did all alone. 

Lesson #1 - Know your car
Lesson #2 - Have a dang cell phone!
Lesson #3 - Stop having SA because some people are nice

Maybe it was lame for me to post this, but I have BAD SA and my day never changes, so this was something. I sucked it up, and talked to those I had to talk to. 

Now let's just hope it never happens again! :afr I felt like those people in the movies, trying to start their car "rrr rrr rrrr rrrrrr" *bangs head on wheel* Just because it's never happened to me before..


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm so sorry this happened, it's one of my fears as well. Heavy traffic, that had to be scary, However, you lived through one of your worst fears, next;-))))

The men sound wonderful. They were even able to tell you what was wrong! I had a flat tire, I had to call my parents 'If you're not doing anything how would you like to help me" (I could not get the tire to budge).....The tire would not come off, not at all, this older man, say around 45, stopped and help, it started pouring rain, he continuedto work on the tired, he even managed to get a van door open for me that has never opened;-) he wouldn't take any money, nothing "It happened to me recently." Random acts of kindness is one of my codes;-)

Oh, and, the man was much older than 45, probably around 60;-)) it just felt good to write that;-) I get a cringe when I read "Older" probably 35;- in post;-D


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

It's great to hear about the random acs of kindness happening to members of this board. Maybe this subject should be the start of a new thread!


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Sheesh. I thought I had it bad when I locked myself out of my car last week. Glad everything worked out ok. Thank God for those truckers. I am worried that something like that will happen every time I drive anywhere.


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about your car as well. But what a blessing in disguise! You had to go outside your comfort zone and deal with the situation head-on! You did a great job, cause you kept your cool, you thought through it, built a plan of action on the spot. So I say...

..................................:clap :banana :clap BRAVO!!! OUTSTANDING! :clap :banana :clap

Driver's today are Out of Control, speeding, red light running, improper everything... :mum


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

wow... that's good you had some nice people to help you...


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I always fear having car trouble too. It's the only reason I'd want a cell phone, although I don't know who I'd call. :um 
I'm glad things worked out for you. 

About a month ago, I was at a gas station, and this woman had just gotten gas and was about to drive away. I happened to look over and saw that she was leaking something, so knocked on her window and let her know. It turns out it was a leaky fuel line. I almost didn't have the courage to say anything, but I know I'd want someone to tell me if I was leaking.

Another time, I ran out of gas on the highway :afr, but luckily it was right right after school, so someone from my class helped.


----------



## Chrisisacoolguy (Apr 1, 2005)

Yay for kelly! Boo for crap fuel lines! Yay for dirty truckers! Yay for it not being a gazillion dollar problem!!!


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Sorry about what happened to your car Kelly but I am glad you are ok and you were optimistic about the situation you were in albeit talking to the trucker and focusing on the task at hand, other in your situation might have panicked indeed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:boogie :boogie :boogie - Good job, DarkAngel!

This sort thing happened to me - twice (except the rescue part). I lost two cars in heavy traffic (one in a blizzard!) when the transmissions mangled. The blizzard one was at a red light in the middle lane! All I could do was turn on my flashers and hope no one would hit me! It was right in front of a towing station, though. You actually surpassed all that and managed to tell SA to go play on the highway, too! Good going!


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

One of my cars died in afternoon rush hour traffic in the middle lane of a major interstate in Birmingham, Alabama. I got hit. It was ugly.

One time I had a flat and a guy named Larry from Pascagoula stopped and changed it.

Another time I had a flat and a guy who knows my dad stopped and changed it.

nm,
Maybe the guys were laughing because you dodged a cat? Some people think animals aren't real and you can just run over them and it doesn't matter.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

Im not sorry it happened, glad you went nicely through it :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Some of those truckers are pretty nice guys. You're lucky someone stopped to help you


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

OMG sounds like pure hell :afr This is also gonna be one of my worst fears once (if hehe) I start driving. You handled it so well though :banana Especially with SA :banana Give yourself credit :boogie


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

One winter morning I was driving to work and my truck stalled right in the middle of a busy intersection. The alternator had gone out and the battery was completely dead so I couldn't restart it. I got out and managed to push it out of the way. Just then a guy stopped to see if he could help. I was only about a block from work and he had a chain in his truck, so he hooked onto mine and pulled me the rest of the way to work. Random acts of kindness from strangers are nice, its good to know there are decent people out there


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

darkangel, I glad you were able to get help. I have had many, many occasions when I needed help because my car died or got a flat or any number of things. I know the kind of guys you are talking about, my dad was like that. He was a trucker who would always try to help someone in your situation.



Nevermind said:


> The paramedics, police, and ambulance came with sirens. My clothes were ripped and I had deep abrasions. Now this was indeed strange. Some of the paramedics LAUGHED at me too. Why? Only the two ambulance guys were helpful, and professional. They treated my knee and applied bandages. I had to refuse the transport to the hospital because I had to sign something that made me liable for the fees. I had no money. The paramedics and ambulance then left. But the police stayed. I was sitting on the curb when the cop handed me a yellow paper to sign. I signed it and he handed a copy back to me, then got in his patrol car and left. It was a notice to appear. I was there on the curb alone with my injuries. I could not walk. Finally someone with a cell phone let me use it to call my family. They drove me to the hospital.


That's terrible how they just left you there still in pain not able to help yourself. I can't believe the cops didn't help you get in contact with your family!

I was slammed into one day on the driver's side of my car. I was only 1/4 mile from home. The car was totaled but I was pretty sure I was fine. Anyway, the cops and ambulance come and they take both drivers away on backboards. I get to the hospital and they do an x-ray. I was fine, so they say I can go. Well, GREAT! I am now 20 miles from home with no car and no one to call for help. I would have been better off if they had just left me alone. I called my Mom 75 miles away and she called her sister who was able to come and get me.


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

nice story, glad everything turned out alright for ya


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> One winter morning I was driving to work and my truck stalled right in the middle of a busy intersection. The alternator had gone out and the battery was completely dead so I couldn't restart it. I got out and managed to push it out of the way. Just then a guy stopped to see if he could help. I was only about a block from work and he had a chain in his truck, so he hooked onto mine and pulled me the rest of the way to work. Random acts of kindness from strangers are nice, its good to know there are decent people out there


I also had a car just die on me. I had a '76 Cadillac Coupe Deville. It was running fine and then all of a sudden it died. Luckily, my mom only was a couple blocks away at work, so I just walked to grab her car. My dad had a tow bar and we towed the car home. The ignition chip that is in the disturbritor went out. It was a only $30 part. I was glad it did it in a small town instead in a busy intersection in Des Moines.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

My first car was a hand me down Honda, (Honda's are still my favorite car). 

It had a manuel choke that I could never master, the car would die, I would choke it to death. 

I lived in an area, that frowned upon imports at the time. People would pass, kinda applaud, a Honda was broke down.......These two men came along, driving a Lincoln, they told me they were on lay off from the plant. My car still wouldn't start, it was in an area, where, I had no place to really push it almost on a viadock, They, took their newer car, and pushed my car out of the way, they managed to curb it for me. This happened in the 80s when times were turbulent........What these men did, more than made up, for the guy that buried my Honda under snow when he was plowing LOL LOL.


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

i help ppl out liek that as well, but only when its not a major inconvenience. on the local street i saw this guy pushing his dead car to what i assume was a gas station a block away. i was deciding whether to help him or not, but i was too damn hot to go outside and push a car. my a/c was on level 3 and it was like 95-100 degrees outside with teh sun pounding on you. i thought ahhh screw it, he'll be fine. =)


----------

